# problem in installing HINDI language pack for winXP PRO SP2.



## kool (Apr 2, 2005)

hey friends i downloaded hindi setup *

LIPSETUP.MSI* for winXP PRO SP2, from this site *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...f9-79c4-4625-a07a-0cc1b341be7c&displaylang=hi 

*but i'm unable to install.*

it gives this error  message: 
_ The windos installer service could not be accessed. This can occur if you running windows in safe mode, or if the windows installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistence._

you can download directly by clicking here:  *download.microsoft.com/download/2/b/7/2b714dbf-1bb3-4077-9f43-bf2ae86c6815/LIPSETUP.MSI


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 3, 2005)

Do this thing : 
Start > Run > Services.msc <Press Enter>
Now find Windows Installer Service (Usually in the bottom of list ..) . and set its startup type to Automatic .. Apply .. Now try it ..


----------



## kool (Apr 3, 2005)

now it should work, but before installing HINDI LANGUAGE, i want to know that how can roll back to ENGLISH LANGUAGE?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmm.. See This page  ... also have a look at Related Topics in the page ..


----------

